
Would You Opt for Immortality? - andrenth
http://quillette.com/2018/03/02/would-you-opt-for-immortality/
======
brudgers
An immortal existence among a cohort readily choosing immortality reminds me
_L’enfer, c’est les autres_.

------
bryanrasmussen
I would like to think that I wouldn't but probably I am of less stern moral
fiber than I like to imagine.

